# memory card infected by .lnk virus



## vinaybada (Jan 19, 2014)

My memory card has been infected by .lnk virus .All the files got converted into shortcuts. Even though i try to format my memory card , it is not getting formatted. And also ,i can see a .vbs file which was not there when card was not infected.i tried to delete the files by using cmd also. But,it comes back again after sometime. Please, help me .


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: hi*

Same Problem was with me. I used avast antivirus & scanned the Memory Card/Pen Drive. All problems/viruses gone. Hope it will help.

Trying giving a suitable topic to your thread.


Thanks,
MArk


----------



## vinaybada (Jan 19, 2014)

*shotcut virus infected memory card*



vinaybada said:


> My memory card has been infected by .lnk virus .All the files got converted into shortcuts. Even though i try to format my memory card , it is not getting formatted. And also ,i can see a .vbs file which was not there when card was not infected.i tried to delete the files by using cmd also. But,it comes back again after sometime. Please, help me .


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: hi*

I think you didn't read my post. Try scanning with Avast Antivirus only. It will help.


----------



## vinaybada (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: hi*

mark, 
don,t misunderstand me. i am entirely new to forums. I am yet get familiarised with this. i quoted, to give the thread a proper name. that's all. And, i am currently scanning my memory card with avast.


----------



## vinaybada (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: hi*

mark,
i scanned the card with avast . Though it detected .vbs file and removed it, the shortcuts are still there. I tried to format it ,but ,no use.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with original topic: memory card infected by .lnk virus

BG


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Plug in your flash card, and find out its' drive letter, Open windows explorer, or My Computer.

Open a Command Prompt, and enter the Flash Card drive letter, then press Enter.

Next type *del *.lnk* Press Enter. Next type the following:
*attrib -s -r -h *.* /s /d* Press Enter.

After the attrib command is finished, your files on the flash drive may be hidden, Go into Control Panel > Folder Options > View > click on the "Show Hidden Files, Folders, and Drives"


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

Basementgeek said:


> There is nothing wrong with original topic: memory card infected by .lnk virus
> 
> BG


Earlier the topic was "hi".


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Look at post #1 here titled : memory card infected by .lnk virus 

BG


----------

